# Spammer und Betrüger lieben YouTube



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98979


> Es musste so kommen: Immer mehr kriminelle Trittbrettfahrer nutzen die Popularität von YouTube für ihre eigenen Zwecke. Websense warnt derzeit vor einem neuen Trojaner, der sich als Flash-Player tarnt. Den Weg findet der Schädling über E-Mails, in denen ein Link auf ein angeblich interessantes YouTube-Video weist.
> ....


----------

